# Kann man zu viel Hornkraut haben?



## Jam (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

eigentlich ist mit dem Titel schon alles gesagt: In unserem Teich ist ca. 1/4 - 1/3 des Volumens mit __ Hornkraut voll. Ich finde es jetzt vom Anblick her noch nicht wirklich zu viel - unsere wenigen Fischlis mögen die Hornkraut-Ecke.

Allerdings frage ich mich, warum wir bei dieser Menge Hornkraut immer noch  Algen haben (so gesehen klar - immer noch zu viel Nährstoffe im Wasser). Es hängt allerdings noch ein ca 7 m Bachlauf am Teich, den ich auch schon mit Hornkraut bestückt habe.

Also: kann man zu viel Hornkraut haben?

Hornkraut wächst übrigens gut. __ Wasserpest nicht.

Danke für eure Antworten.

Gruß
Jam


----------



## Teichfreund (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann man zu viel  Hornkraut haben?*

Hi Jam,

ich denke es ist schwierig zu sagen, ob du zu viel oder zu wenig hast. Wichtig ist, dass deine Fische genügend Schwimmraum haben. 
Solltest du immer noch ein Algenproblem haben, wenn der Raum mit einem d.E. Maximum an Hornkraut bewachsen ist, so muss man über weitere Maßnahmen nachdenken. 
Es ist überhaupt die Frage, was du unter Algenbefall verstehst. Ganze Teppiche oder nur verteilte Algen? Ganz loswerden wirst du die Algen aber auch mit Hornkraut nicht. 
Es gibt einfach zu viele Faktoren, die bei der Algenblüte eine Rolle spielen (Licht, Wasser, Nährstoffeintrag...).

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Teichfutzi (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann man zu viel  Hornkraut haben?*

Man kann nicht zu viel Hornkraut haben, ausser wenn es so viel ist, dass die Fische sich nicht mehr bewegen können    Aber so weit wird es nicht kommen. Wenn du immernoch mit Algen zu kämpfen hast, obwohl du so viel Hornkraut hast, dann würde ich auf alle Fälle nichts rausnehmen und erstmal nach der Ursache suchen, z. B. Nährstoffeintrag durch Einspülung von Erde, tote Biomasse im Teich oder falsches Teichsubstrat.


----------



## Heiko73 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann man zu viel  Hornkraut haben?*

Hallo,

wir haben auch jede Menge Hornkraut in unserem Teich. Ich lichte es einmal im Monat aus, um die gebundenen Nährstoffe aus dem Teich zu bekommen. 
Das Wasser ist sehr klar, aber Fadenalgen haben wir in kleinen Mengen auch noch..die gehören halt dazu.


----------



## Jam (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann man zu viel  Hornkraut haben?*

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.

Im Moment beobachte ich bei den Algen gerade einen "Konsistenzwechsel".

Bei nach wir vor glasklarem Wasser haben wir jetzt Algen an allem (Pflanzen, Pumpe, Kabel ...) - nur die Fische sind bis jetzt noch algenfrei  

Wenn man versucht, die Algen abzufischen, konnte man bis vor kurzem noch die Algen als Fäden abziehen. Jetzt sínd die Algen irgendwie "wolkig" und lassen sich gar nicht mehr fassen, sondern zerfallen sofort beim Anfassen.

Was ist das nun wieder?

Gruß
Jam


----------

